# chiller



## Canso (Jul 23, 2006)

The heat is insane up here right now.  I was thinking of reducing lights but I'm not willing to lose that much smoke.
     I have a room chiller that runs off a water tap, that i don't use because I'm on a water meter so that will cost big $ to run.
     I've been thinking of hooking it up with a closed system using a res., pump and a deep freeze.  I was going to use a bottom layer of block ice then useing a 50-100' of alum. 1/2"tube coiled around with more bags of ice separating it.  and using a glycol mix for the solution.
    Will the freezer keep up?


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2006)

"room chiller"..?? a swamp cooler?
those work by condensation/evaporation, I'm not sure of the advantage of a "closed system" there. In order to 'cool', the water has to evaporate, thus must be replaced at intervals as the reservior lowers.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 29, 2006)

> thus must be replaced at intervals as the reservior lowers.


sounds like a hassle to me..unless you have a huge tank..

I like the 'wording' Hick. nice.


----------



## Canso (Jul 29, 2006)

the swamp cooler that I'm talking about is not the condensation/evaporation type.  It uses large coils with fins like a radiator. maybe its a heat exchanger.  
I hook a garden hose to whith tap water (cold of course) to one fitting, and hook the other side to the drain.
then the intake is hooked up to the mouth (pic.2) sucking threw it.


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2006)

cool, I have never seen one.


----------

